# One way to end up with a good fish! Day 2



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

I have to admit Dad, aka. crappiebub, beat us with big fish both days. Had a great trip heading home in the morning.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

nice ones.looks like robby went a little heavy on the rouge


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Nice fish guys. I'm drooling now.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Looks like you guys had a pretty good trip! Congrats on the catches!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats on the fish guys,btw nice pics to


----------



## toot (May 8, 2004)

Hey Rob,Looks like DaD put a woopin on ya..Uncle Toot


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Since the trip was a birthday gift I let him have the biggest fish . The bad thing is that he had both of his biggest fish on the line after being on the water less than 10 minutes each day.

It was a great trip!


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

I was the only Virginia born on the boat, I had Privileges! Even the guide was a Buckeye.
Great birthday present and trip.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish Guys, love fighting those coldwater freight trains..........Doc


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Click here


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

They look like Twins!!


----------

